# Flea/Tick Prevention



## Draugr (Jul 8, 2011)

Heading into the vet's, probably today, to get more Interceptor...and some kind of flea/tick product. They *don't* carry Advantix, which is what I have been using with great success. I really don't know what my alternatives are and while I'll certainly give strong credence to what the vet suggests, I'd like to hear your ideas.

Any suggestions? 

Flea-only products are not an option. There's a woods that encroaches right up to the back of the house and we frequently take walks in wooded areas. He WILL need something that kills ticks...preferably something that repels them, as well, although I could be convinced to let that one go, perhaps.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

good luck getting interceptor, the plant that makes it was shut down a couple months ago, and from what everyone is saying, interceptor is basically impossible to get right now

I don't use anything, because 1. I have no fleas here or around us, and 2. I'm paranoid about putting any chemicals on my dogs.

For ticks tho, I've heard good things about Preventic collars.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Good question. I've been using advantix II faithfully, and am finding ticks. Not just on the dogs; I found one on my bed last night. 

I'll be in the market for something new soon.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Why not just order Advantix online? It's cheaper to do so anyways.


----------



## TimberGSD2 (Nov 8, 2011)

My vet has stopped carrying Frontline and switched to Advantix only. I cannot use Advantix as I have cats and one of the main ingredients will kill cats. We don't usually have flea issues but do have ticks as we live in the woods. I've used the preventic collars in the past and they do work but they are kind of well gross. 

I'd be interested to know what others use and their experiences with other products.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

How is the Preventic collar gross? I have one but have not opened the pouch yet and assumed it was physically like the old flea collars.


----------



## TimberGSD2 (Nov 8, 2011)

It is like the flea collars. I have always had a problem with them. The powder makes me itchy and the smell bothers me. And then at the end they get gummy and stick to things. That is my experience with them. I just don't like them. They did work very well though.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Ahhh. There is Certifect which has the same active ingredient but for more money and you always want some time on them in actual use to see if the carrier agents cause unforseen problems.


----------



## Shaina (Apr 2, 2011)

Our vet uses Frontline Plus. Be wary of ordering vet products online - Buying Pet Medications and Other Pet Services Online: Is it Safe for Your Pet? 

1800 Pet Meds and other online pharmacies do not always sell authentic medications.


----------



## Draugr (Jul 8, 2011)

I don't mind paying a premium at the vet's office so I can both keep them in business and be assured that what I'm getting isn't a counterfeit product. They've been great with Samson and know exactly how to handle him.


----------



## Draugr (Jul 8, 2011)

Good news, they had a few tubes of Advantix left. They stopped carrying it but I guess they were getting rid of the rest still. I got the last of them :3. 6 tubes, since I only apply it every 1.5-2 months, it should last me the rest of this year until winter season.

Also got a box of Interceptor so no worries there .


----------



## Duke-2009 (Apr 13, 2009)

I have had great luck with Frontline for many years. I put it on and my dogs don't get ticks. Pretty simple reasoning not to switch. I recently switched to the generic frontline - pet armor. Same stuff just cheaper.


----------



## Ken Clean-Air System (Feb 27, 2012)

Our vet recommends Parastar. It is made by Novartis, who also makes Interceptor, and uses the same active ingredient as Frontline. It also costs about half the price of Frontline and Advantix. We got a three month supply last time Jasmine was in for a vet appointment (well second to last time actually, she was back for spay surgery since then), but haven't applied it yet as the weather here has drastically cooled back down to the point where it's been below freezing almost every night. I will probably wait until it warms up again before starting to worry about flea and tick prevention.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Shaina said:


> Our vet uses Frontline Plus. Be wary of ordering vet products online - Buying Pet Medications and Other Pet Services Online: Is it Safe for Your Pet?
> 
> 1800 Pet Meds and other online pharmacies do not always sell authentic medications.


This just happened to me They advertise the real product and send you a fake one. I opened it up and nothing in the directions right down to the picture on the box was the same I received no response from the company so I called up the credit card company and disputed the charges...still waiting on final word.


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

yeah i used advantix 2 and found ticks on lexie, so i just switched to certifect, hopefully this will work better.


----------



## Duke-2009 (Apr 13, 2009)

I find that the vet always recommends what they sell. Very convenient. They also have a huge disclaimer sign about buying stuff online, kind of a scare tactic to buy from them and pay double. I have had great luck with 1800petmeds. No bait and switch here.

We just switched vets. Brought both dogs in yesterday and was very pleased when they told me I can get everything from them or I could feel free to go online as it might be cheaper. Refreshing. Our last vet of 7 years put the hard sell on every time we went in. This was the same vet that wanted to amputate duke's hind toe without a biopsy of an aggravated cut.


----------

